# Has anyone tried Hypnotherapy?



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

and if you have, what did you make of the experience? did it help you at all or make a difference to your life or mindset?


just an option i'm wondering whether to take, thanks.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

guess it must work if noone on here has tried it


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes I did a couple times...it was all right. I didn't stick with it though cause it kind of freaked me out.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

housebunny said:


> Yes I did a couple times...it was all right. I didn't stick with it though cause it kind of freaked me out.


what freaked you out about it?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Hmm well it seemed a bit unprofessional or something. The boundaries weren't that clear and there wasn't much in the way of follow up. For me, it was bringing up some pretty deep issues but then the woman who was doing it, I'm not sure she really knew how to help me then deal with what surfaced. I don't think she had a lot of training as a therapist. I think having a safe 'holding environment' is important if you're going to be trying to dredge up or access the unconscious, especially if you have history of trauma. I just realized I wrote all this and you might just be wanting it to try it to quit smoking or something.


----------



## KEK0813 (Dec 6, 2013)

I used hypnosis and it worked for a while for very bad social anxiety. But noticed other issues started to surface. Example I no longer had the original symptoms but developed other illnesses that I'd previously not had. 
I became a licensed Hypnotherapist and once I did a regression to the root cause of the anxiety and came up with the solution under and released correctly I haven't had it since. 
So Hypnosis does work if you find a qualified Hypnotherapist who can properly take you thru all the steps. I'd suggest you also find one who believes in the mind/body connection and who can show you how to release the anxiety should you have a panic attack. 
Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

housebunny said:


> Hmm well it seemed a bit unprofessional or something. The boundaries weren't that clear and there wasn't much in the way of follow up. For me, it was bringing up some pretty deep issues but then the woman who was doing it, I'm not sure she really knew how to help me then deal with what surfaced. I don't think she had a lot of training as a therapist. I think having a safe 'holding environment' is important if you're going to be trying to dredge up or access the unconscious, especially if you have history of trauma. I just realized I wrote all this and you might just be wanting it to try it to quit smoking or something.


nope i was thinking of trying it for my anxiety and maybe a few other problems i have, i'm fully aware of all my past just need help getting over it i guess, i might give it a go but i'll look out for someone who is recommended/seems highly qualified


----------



## Jason Keener (Nov 29, 2013)

*Didn't Really Work For Me*

I tried hypnotherapy about 10 years ago and didn't have much success with it. I would feel relaxed during the sessions but really didn't notice any changes in my daily life.


----------

